

Raise the mandatory overtime threshold to $69,000 - cameraman
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/raise-mandatory-overtime-threshold-69000/9DR1Nfys

======
jsherer
Here's a relevant article about this:
[http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/11/overtime-
pay-...](http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/11/overtime-pay-obama-
congress-112954.html#.VKLMKABZA)

------
deskamess
[Hijacking this topic for a related issue...]

Why is it legal for some job positions not to have to pay overtime while
others need it paid out. IT employees fall in this category (not needing to be
paid). It translates to false productivity and suppresses employment (why hire
someone when Jane has to work extra hours for free). If overtime could be
billed at 1.5x it would be cheaper to hire someone else.

~~~
mikeyouse
The literal difference is that most IT employees are "Exempt" and employees in
many other fields (construction, retail, etc.) are "Nonexempt" under the
classification by the Fair Labor Standards Act. A FAQ from the Depart of Labor
on the FLSA:

[http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/hrg.htm](http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/hrg.htm)

Here's a post from the Whitehouse from last March, where they discuss some of
the overtime issues for white collar work with the FLSA as it stands:

[http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2014/03/13/fact-s...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2014/03/13/fact-sheet-opportunity-all-rewarding-hard-work-
strengthening-overtime-pr)

To continue the hijack, this is largely the case because IT employees have
been loathe to unionize or organize in any way. For many reasons, those in all
parts of the computer industry have avoided organizing their efforts which
manifests with a pretty unfair power balance between employees and employers.

~~~
deskamess
It just seems Exempt/Non-exempt is a distinction that should not be there. If
you work overtime you should get paid for it.

